# Pictures from San Diego Zoo Cichlid aquarium



## Frank H (Mar 11, 2013)

Don't know where exactly I should share these. Hope this is a good spot.









































































These cichlids were housed in 2 big enclosures, one has a couple hippo's that shared the water with the fish, and one had a crocodile.


Zoo Chichlid Aquarium by Frank H2012, on Flickr

Just an FYI, the Zoo has signs posted all over the place that photography is welcome, but any pictures cannot be sold. This is just sharing so is completely legal. :thumb:


----------



## Hock (Mar 23, 2012)

Great pictures, thank you for sharing =)


----------



## b3w4r3 (Dec 14, 2012)

Nice pictures. Looks like the one in the 6th picture is holding.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Great pictures and how wonderful to see and experience this in person. Looks like it was a beautiful day too. I personally love the pic of the blue eyed species in pic 4 (is that your son...he's so handsome...and adorable). And the croc pic...that one is frameable. Nice job on all of them. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## amcvettec (May 11, 2012)

Great pics, I was a frequent visitor at the zoo when I lived in SD. I always made sure to stop at the cichlids.


----------



## Call_me_Tom (Feb 11, 2013)

I live in SD county and never knew about this exhibit...I'll need to make some time to go and view it.


----------



## Frank H (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks for the comments everyone!

Cichild-gal, haha thank you! Ya hes my almost 4 year old.

Tom, the cichlids are close to the entrance, you go straight across the street from the entrance, down the trail to the right of the flamingos, pass the orangutans and on the left is the hippo's. Go in there and be amazed. Some are huge! Some days the water is clearer than others. When I took these pictures the water was kind of hazy and I had to shoot the ones that were close to the glass, which was like a double edged sword as the glass is pretty scratched and the scratches showed up in the pictures.

b3w4r3, do you know what kind of fish that is? (in pic 6) ..while Im questioning, anyone know the fish in pic 2?

The croc was still for the half hour I watched the fish. People kept questioning if he was real. Others were saying he is waiting for a fish to swim into his mouth. Its funny listening to all the people coming and going as I sit there on the bench taking pictures. Thankfully my wife and 3 boys are very patient!


----------



## b3w4r3 (Dec 14, 2012)

I wouldn't even try to guess what kind of fish it is, I have a bad track record IDing fish lol. Some kind of OB mbuna, ok so I guessed anyway.

I know what you mean about listening to the people it's always funny. They say the same thing any time I see the alligators at Bush Gardens, "Look that one's not real, you can tell!" As far as I know that's how gators and crocs cool themselves off while laying in the sun (like in your pic with the mouth open).


----------



## Call_me_Tom (Feb 11, 2013)

How much are tickets these days?


----------



## Frank H (Mar 11, 2013)

I don't know what one day costs, but for wife, 3 kids and I it was $187 for a year pass (one boy is too young to charge so this price is 2 adults and 2 kids year pass.)


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I think the big guys are Oreochromis mossambicus. The OB looks alot more like an OB peacock, than a mbuna, but strange for a zoo to have a man made hybrid...


----------



## Woundedyak (Oct 19, 2007)

Love the SD zoo. We had season passes for years and never got tired. One of the best Cichlid setup in the country. It's a toss up between disney and SD. Thanks for sharing


----------

